# Tivowebplus stops periodically



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

What causes the network access to tivowebplus to stop? In other words, I can connect to my tivo using a web browser no problem then for whatever reason I won't be able to. The only thing that works is rebooting the tivo. In all cases though I can still ftp and telnet in. I just can't access tivowebplus through a web browser.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

See answer in the other thread you posted it in:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4527708&&#post4527708


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. I realize it it getting hung. I'm wondering what if anything I can do to fix this. It happens every day.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

my question is aimed at seeing if it is one module. I realize you may be going into a few at a time but when it really stops responding what module were "you headed to"?


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

ctromp said:


> Thanks. I realize it it getting hung. I'm wondering what if anything I can do to fix this. It happens every day.


When you are finished using TivoWebPlus how do you exit it? If you select 'Restart' and then 'Quit' I think you are exiting the application and it would have to be manually rerun or restarted by rebooting before you could access it again.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I just exit the web browser. I'm not clicking restart or Quit.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I was able to produce the hang. I clicked the backup link and then clicked the link to make a backup of my season passes. It hung the system and I cannot access tivowebplus anymore. If I reboot the tivo (unplug it) I'm sure I'll be able to get in again.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Telnet in and type twprs at the bash prompt to restart it. Were you doing the SP backup the other times it hung?

ETA: twprs is assuming you used the enhancement script.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

It happens at various times; not just while trying to do a backup.

Not sure what you mean by the enhancement script. I used the PTVnetHD and Instantcake image to "open up" the machine.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What version of TWP?


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

1.2.1


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

This is the other weird thing. I have to turn elseed on in the hackman link almost every day. It will be on and then just mysteriously be off.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Anybody? Happened again today. I logged in this AM using the web browser at home inside my network no problem. Then at the office this AM I was able to connect no problem. But then this afternoon I did my normal test of seeing if I could get to the box and again, no go. I didn't turn on or off any services the whole day. What is causing this?

In all cases I am able to telnet in and access files via ftp. But no web browser access.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I suggest upgrading your version of TWP. The newer versions don't crap out nearly as often.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

So PTVnetHD doesn't contain the latest version? Why is that? Where do I go to get the latest version?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ctromp said:


> ... Where do I go to get the latest version?


Here is the TWP site.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. Thanks. Why doesn't PTVnetHD contain the latest version?

I have downloaded the file at the TWP site and have placed the file in the /var/hack directory via ftp.

Now all I do is follow these steps correct?
1. Stop any running TivoWeb service (using the Restart->Quit option)
2. cd /var/hack
3. tar xvzf tivowebplus-v1.3.1-061029.tgz
4. cd TivoWebPlus
5. ./tivoweb

Then how do I restart TivoWebPlus? Is there a telnet command I can use?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ctromp said:


> Ok. Thanks. Why doesn't PTVnetHD contain the latest version?
> 
> I have downloaded the file at the TWP site and have placed the file in the /var/hack directory via ftp.
> 
> ...


./tivoweb starts twp. (see 5. above)


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if TWP is actually exiting, the 1.4 beta builds will automatically restart it (but if you really like hackman, hold off, because it hasn't yet been updated to support 1.4... at least I don't think it has)


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> if TWP is actually exiting, the 1.4 beta builds will automatically restart it (but if you really like hackman, hold off, because it hasn't yet been updated to support 1.4... at least I don't think it has)


Slightly OT: I've been following the 1.4 dev thread at ddb and been thinking of trying 1.4. How stable would you say it is? I'm a little frustruated with 1.3.1. It seems 1.3.1 (oztivo 060929 & 061025) has its usual problems with causing spontaneous reboots.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm running 1.4 on an HR10 @ 6.3a and an HDVR2 @ 6.2, and I haven't had any problems with it at all, aside from figuring out the new place to modify the top of the page to include the TiVo name. I find it to be very stable and fast. Again, as BTUx9 stated, Hackman doesn't work with it yet.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

re: reboots, MUCH better... the reboots on dtivos and hdtivos were 99% from running out of memory... the changes I've made have reduced the memory footprint by about a factor of 3 (modules are now loaded on demand, and auto-unloaded if memory is tight), PLUS I added code that prevents an out-of-memory condition from causing a reboot.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> re: reboots, MUCH better... the reboots on dtivos and hdtivos were 99% from running out of memory... the changes I've made have reduced the memory footprint by about a factor of 3 (modules are now loaded on demand, and auto-unloaded if memory is tight), PLUS I added code that prevents an out-of-memory condition from causing a reboot.


Thanks for the reply. I think I'll load 1.4 on a couple of my units to give a test spin. BTW, thanks for all your (and John's) hard work on TWP!


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. I've upgraded. Upgrade went super smooth. We'll see how things go now.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. How do I get hackman back?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

not supported with twp 1.4 as said about 5 posts up


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I installed the current version not the beta. So I'm running 1.3.1


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

OK. I managed to get a hackman link to appear on the main menu of TivowebPlus. But it says I have to activate hackman first according to the readme. I've read the readme looking for what I need to "edit" in the hackman.itcl file. Whatam I missing?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Its in there - read it again.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I found the "hidden" instructions after re-reading and getting a better understanding of things. I have made the change and saved the file to the tivo. After one restart of TivoWebPlus I'm still getting the message from hackman that I have to edit the itcl file.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. I got it the hackman message to go away. The problem is that after a tivo restart it boots back up and uses tivowebplus 1.2.1 instead of 1.3.1 which I installed. I suppose I should have removed 1.2.1 first. How do I fix this?

Thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Remove the 1.2 version.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

That's what I thought. But how do I remove 1.2?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Delete the directory and any references to it (or change them to point to the new install) in any startup files.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. I'm trying to start up 1.3.1 by going to directlry /var/hack/TivoWebPlus and then executing ./tivoweb. It starts to do it but then returns this: "The last few sessions didn not complete successfully. We may be in a reboot loop...abort." I assume this is becuase I have not successfully removed 1.2.1 right? How do I get 1.3.1 out of its reboot loop?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

when that message is displayed, it should delete the file used to detect a failed load, so you should just be able to start again. If the message persists, check the log file for any other errors.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

No go. It repeats that error message every time I try to load. 

Where are the logs that you are referring to?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the TWP logfile is /var/log/tivoweb.log


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I've just got to chime in here. But I am inexperienced with the new version of TWP. But I can't keep quiet any longer. Is there a chance that his problem may have to do with the fact that the new version of TWP ends up in a subdirectory called TivoWebPlus and the old one was in one called tivowebplus, without the three caps?? I notice that Gunny had a post once saying to change the name of the file before ftp'n it over to the tivo.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

well, since the tar command creates that directory, the only confusion is if someone is mistakenly running an older install... but in that case, there wouldn't be a reboot loop message, because that's new


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

When that happened to me I edited the tivoweb file and rem'ed out the exit command. After one successful run I put it back the way it was. Crude, but it worked.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

to be completely honest, I really don't know what code 1.3x is using for anti-reboot-loop... I wrote some for 1.4 beta, and I assume john1980 backported it to 1.3x, but I really don't know if it's the same.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> the TWP logfile is /var/log/tivoweb.log


Thanks. Anything I should be looking for in particular? There's nothing that stands out as not normal. There doesn't appear to be any errors.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

For now I'm back to running 1.2.1 since I can't get 1.3.1 to load. I have also tried installed 1.3.1 again with no success. Still get the loop error.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

Did you delete the TivoWeb folder before you re-installed it? If not, it might have helped.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Krosis said:


> Did you delete the TivoWeb folder before you re-installed it? If not, it might have helped.


Yes I did delete the directories under /var/hack

There is also the TivoWebPlus folder in /ptvupgrade but I believe that is the version 1.2.1 that was installed with the PTVnetHD upgrade.

So can I delete version 1.2.1 by removing the folder called tivowebplus in /ptvupgrade and then re-install 1.3.1 which puts the folder in /var/hack? If so, how do I tell the tivo to use 1.3.1?

Thanks


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Also, it happened again. Going in to TivowebPlus earlier this AM I was loading pages fine and then everything stopped and I couldn't load pages anymore. After waiting a while and then coming back I was able to get in again so I went right to the Info link which showed that my HR10 has been up for just 3 hours and 44 minutes. So at some point in time it seems like TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 hung (or crashed) which resulted in the HR10 rebooting. Does that sound right?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

ctromp said:


> Yes I did delete the directories under /var/hack
> 
> There is also the TivoWebPlus folder in /ptvupgrade but I believe that is the version 1.2.1 that was installed with the PTVnetHD upgrade.
> 
> ...


I would replace it everywhere you find an instance of the old version. It should be getting started through the author file.


----------



## smu1997 (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm having the same problem. Not sure what version of the TWP I'm on but I used the zipper a couple of weeks ago to install on an HR10-250. 
Another problem I am having is that my unit is locking up. The remote or the front of the TIVO seem to lock up and the only thing I can do is unplug the unit to restart it.
I still have telnet access to the machine even though the tivo is locked up. Is there a way to restart the system from the command propmt (.i.e shutdown -r Unix command)
Thanks,

smu1997


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

I believe the command is:

reboot


----------



## smu1997 (Oct 22, 2003)

All you have to do is issue the command reboot at the command prompt.  If that's true I sure do feel retarted. I'll try that tonight. 

Thanks,


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a similar reboot problem but my situation is on a DTivo unit running TWP 1.3.0 that I wish to update to TWP 1.3.1, I followed Gunnyman's suggestion to quit TWP unzip TWP 1.3.1 change the folder to all lower case letters for the folder "tivowebplus" but when I FTP over the files in filezilla over to my DTivo unit, it starts then stops in the middle when transferring over the files and my unit goes into that reboot mode, I tried to update it through the TWP screen but I get the error message "cannot display the webpage" is there any other option that I can update from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1? thanks


----------



## zotts (Nov 18, 2003)

I've started having a problem with one of my boxes from the gotomydvr.com page I get prompted for a username and password, the other box works fine from the site. They are fine from my local network.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

zotts said:


> I've started having a problem with one of my boxes from the gotomydvr.com page I get prompted for a username and password, the other box works fine from the site. They are fine from my local network.


Check the file /tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg for the username and password.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I have a similar reboot problem but my situation is on a DTivo unit running TWP 1.3.0 that I wish to update to TWP 1.3.1, I followed Gunnyman's suggestion to quit TWP unzip TWP 1.3.1 change the folder to all lower case letters for the folder "tivowebplus" but when I FTP over the files in filezilla over to my DTivo unit, it starts then stops in the middle when transferring over the files and my unit goes into that reboot mode, I tried to update it through the TWP screen but I get the error message "cannot display the webpage" is there any other option that I can update from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1? thanks


You won't be able to use the Update module because it is looking for a TivoWebPlus dir. Plus, if this is a Zippered box, you would have to edit enhancements/TWPrun.sh and enhancements/TWPrunc.sh for the capital letters.

Not sure about your reboot issue. I have updated many times by unzipping, changing to tivowebplus, and ftp'ing a new version over without any problem.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> You won't be able to use the Update module because it is looking for a TivoWebPlus dir. Plus, if this is a Zippered box, you would have to edit enhancements/TWPrun.sh and enhancements/TWPrunc.sh for the capital letters.
> 
> Not sure about your reboot issue. I have updated many times by unzipping, changing to tivowebplus, and ftp'ing a new version over without any problem.


thanks for the information, I updated to TWP 1.3.1 before when my 2 units were running zipper version 2.0 and I had no reboot problems, but since I had to rezipper my units again because I tried to install the recording of XM channels hack that I found at DDB, I installed zipper version 2.3 and when I tried to update TWP to 1.3.1, by the same way that you described above, both units have been rebooting during the transferring of the files, maybe could be the zipper version, just a guess here on my part

PS-maybe I should update it through the update process, if you could explain exactly what I have to do in order for me to update TWP, thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> You won't be able to use the Update module because it is looking for a TivoWebPlus dir. Plus, if this is a Zippered box, you would have to edit enhancements/TWPrun.sh and enhancements/TWPrunc.sh for the capital letters.
> 
> Not sure about your reboot issue. I have updated many times by unzipping, changing to tivowebplus, and ftp'ing a new version over without any problem.


I just changed my TWPrun.sh and TWPrunc.sh to reflect the new naming scheme so hopefully, the devs of TWP will keep the caps and I won't have to do anything but donwload and untar. Either way will work fine though.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> I just changed my TWPrun.sh and TWPrunc.sh to reflect the new naming scheme so hopefully, the devs of TWP will keep the caps and I won't have to do anything but donwload and untar. Either way will work fine though.


I tried the Update module method but didn't like it as much because I had to go in afterwards and change the load.tcl and tivoweb.cfg files back to the ones I had edited (the Update module makes a backup of these). No biggie either way.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. TivowebPlus version 1.2.1 is horribly unstable on my HR10. I've been able to record what has caused reboots today. While in Tivowebplus 1.2.1 this is when reboots happened.

1) The machine rebooted while I was in the channel listing. After clicking the Favorites link it reboot.

2) While in the Now Showing list after clicking on a recording and changing the when to delete setting for that recording.

3) After clicking the User Interface link and going in thru the menus to system information it rebooted.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ctromp said:


> Ok. TivowebPlus version 1.2.1 is horribly unstable on my HR10. I've been able to record what has caused reboots today. While in Tivowebplus 1.2.1 this is when reboots happened.
> 
> 1) The machine rebooted while I was in the channel listing. After clicking the Favorites link it reboot.
> 
> ...


are you completely sure it's TWP? does the machine ever reboot if you don't load TWP at all?



SteelersFan said:


> I tried the Update module method but didn't like it as much because I had to go in afterwards and change the load.tcl and tivoweb.cfg files back to the ones I had edited (the Update module makes a backup of these). No biggie either way.


not sure what you're modifying in load.tcl, but tivoweb.cfg is SUPPOSED to be overwritten, because the .cfg files in ./ and modules/ are the defaults... the user-edittable ones are in config/ (they are created the first time TWP is run)

this way, when new params are added, you don't need to change your local settings, but the new params will still be defaulted correctly (both copies are loaded, sequentially).


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> are you completely sure it's TWP? does the machine ever reboot if you don't load TWP at all?
> 
> not sure what you're modifying in load.tcl, but tivoweb.cfg is SUPPOSED to be overwritten, because the .cfg files in ./ and modules/ are the defaults... the user-edittable ones are in config/ (they are created the first time TWP is run)
> 
> this way, when new params are added, you don't need to change your local settings, but the new params will still be defaulted correctly (both copies are loaded, sequentially).


I can't speak for SteelersFan for sure, but I edited load.tcl to allow me to add a customized name to the top of the page where the version number and stuff is. I didn't see anywhere in /configs to change this.

ETA: What would be really nice, instead of putting the IP address of the TiVo up there, would be if it used the /etc/hosts file to get the name of the TiVo. At least I think it would be cool.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Finnstang said:


> I can't speak for SteelersFan for sure, but I edited load.tcl to allow me to add a customized name to the top of the page where the version number and stuff is. I didn't see anywhere in /configs to change this.
> 
> ETA: What would be really nice, instead of putting the IP address of the TiVo up there, would be if it used the /etc/hosts file to get the name of the TiVo. At least I think it would be cool.


it would be... that's why that's exactly what v1.4 beta does 
(actually it uses HOSTNAME env variable, but that's much easier to set)


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> it would be... that's why that's exactly what v1.4 beta does
> (actually it uses HOSTNAME env variable, but that's much easier to set)


So if I set the HOSTNAME variable then it will use that instead of the IP? Cool.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> I can't speak for SteelersFan for sure, but I edited load.tcl to allow me to add a customized name to the top of the page where the version number and stuff is. I didn't see anywhere in /configs to change this.


That's what I'm doing as well.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> So if I set the HOSTNAME variable then it will use that instead of the IP? Cool.


How is this done?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

put

```
export HOSTNAME=WHATEVER
```
 early in .author (assuming rc.sysinit doesn't call your hacks directly)


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> put
> 
> ```
> export HOSTNAME=WHATEVER
> ...


Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> are you completely sure it's TWP? does the machine ever reboot if you don't load TWP at all?


The machine has never rebooted on me while I've been watching it. I've never had any problems at all. I've only had the HR10 for a couple weeks now though and it was purchased new in the box.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> put
> 
> ```
> export HOSTNAME=WHATEVER
> ...


This doesn't seem to work on either box that I have TWP 1.4 beta installed on. One is running 6.2 and the other is running 6.3. It seems like this HOSTNAME variable is being set elsewhere and is overwriting whatever I try to set it to in my author file. I checked on my other two boxes running 6.2 and they both seem to already have an empty HOSTNAME variable being set and it isn't in my author file for those. I changed the variable name to POOP both in my author file and in the load.tcl script, and it took the change and displayed the value that I set in place of the IP address just as it was supposed to. So it seems that HOSTNAME is being set elsewhere on SW version 6.2 and 6.3 at least.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it's an environment variable... it's set for the current process (and any children)
you could set it in .profile (if it's being reset, that's one place to look... I believe zipper creates one)


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Checked .profile and nothing there for HOSTNAME. I also looked in zipper/enhancement script files for it and asked rbautch and he said it isn't used.  I wonder if SteelerFan ever got it running using HOSTNAME as the variable.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> Checked .profile and nothing there for HOSTNAME. I also looked in zipper/enhancement script files for it and asked rbautch and he said it isn't used.  I wonder if SteelerFan ever got it running using HOSTNAME as the variable.


Sorry, I haven't had time to try this yet. I might have time before the end of this weekend.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if you set HOSTNAME in your author file, is it set in telnet sessions?
if you start TWP manually from a telnet session where HOSTNAME *has* been set, does twp display it properly?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> if you set HOSTNAME in your author file, is it set in telnet sessions?
> if you start TWP manually from a telnet session where HOSTNAME *has* been set, does twp display it properly?


If I set it in the author file, it would not be set when I started a telnet session. I can't remember if I tried settingit in a telnet session and then starting TWP to see if it took. I started a thread over at DDB about this issue of not being able to set the HOSTNAME variable in the author, and cheer suggested using the hostname command in the AIO utils instead, so I put this in my author file instead:

```
/busybox/hostname LivingRoom
```
 and it worked.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> Delete the directory and any references to it (or change them to point to the new install) in any startup files.


I have a folder called tivowebplus under /ptvupgrade. That is where tivowebplus version 1.2.1 was placed after doing the PTVnetHD upgrade. So I should delete that directory correct?

And then I have folder called TivoWebPlus under /var/hack. That is where the version 1.3.1 installed itself. So that directory should stay in place correct?

What startup files do I need to edit to point to the new version under /var/hack?

Thanks


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Is it the rc.sysinit.author file in /etc/rc.d that I need to edit?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

ctromp said:


> Is it the rc.sysinit.author file in /etc/rc.d that I need to edit?


That is a good place to start. With a zipper install (I realize you used PTV) the author file calls a script called TWPrun.sh, so in order to change which version was starting, you actually need to alter this TWPrun.sh script to call the proper TWP from the proper location. I am unsure how PTV handles this, so it may be as simple as making a change to the author file, or it may be slightly more involved like the zipper...not sure.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have successfully installed 1.3.1 and have it working. Here's the steps I took to get it installed after a full PTVnetHD install which installs TivoWebPlus 1.2.1. 

PTVnetHD installs TivoWebPlus into /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus

After downloading TivoWebPlus version 1.3.1 I placed it in /ptvupgrade and ran tar xvzf on the tarball. This created a directory called /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus. Since PTVupgrade needs the directory to be lower case (/tivowebplus) I just renamed my original /tivowebplus directory (with version 1.2.1) to /tivowebplus.old. Then I renamed my new /TivoWebPlus directory with 1.3.1 as /tivowebplus. 

After a reboot all is well.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ctromp said:


> I have successfully installed 1.3.1 and have it working. Here's the steps I took to get it installed after a full PTVnetHD install which installs TivoWebPlus 1.2.1.
> 
> PTVnetHD installs TivoWebPlus into /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus
> 
> ...


the disadvantage of that is inability to use TWP's new update feature... might I suggest using a symlink instead of renaming TivoWebPlus?


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. Could you give me a little more detail on how to do that?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Instead of renaming TivoWebPlus, type

```
ln -s TivoWebPlus tivowebplus
```
 in the directory... that'll leave both names there so it'll still get loaded on boot


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Guys - back to the naming issue... If I understand correctly, I need to edit the load.tcl file in TivoWebPlus to get the NAME of my TiVo displayed on my PC instead of it's IP address. I found at row 490:

}

set ::hostname $::env(HOSTNAME)
if {$::hostname == "(none)"} {
set ::hostname $ip_address
}

I assume this is the location that I need to edit to reflect the NAME. I'm not sure about what actually gets over written however. Would "MyTivo" be expressed like this:

set ::hostname $::MyTiVO

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

stevecon said:


> Hey Guys - back to the naming issue... If I understand correctly, I need to edit the load.tcl file in TivoWebPlus to get the NAME of my TiVo displayed on my PC instead of it's IP address. I found at row 490:
> 
> }
> 
> ...


Put the following in your author file towards the top.

```
/busybox/hostname MyTiVo
```
That will set the hostname to MyTiVo and you will see MyTiVo instead of the IP when viewing the TWP screen. You can check to see what the hostname is set to by typing env at the bash prompt. This will give you a list of all the environment variables that are set and their values. Hostname is towards the top of the list.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

when I update TWP will the hostname that I set will also be there after the update? or do I have to set the hostname everytime I update TWP? thanks


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the hostname change, once done properly, is permanent... TWP updates shouldn't affect it.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok - the naming did work for me. Thanks for the info. I thought I had seen the name displayed where the VERSION information is shown - directly above the ip address (the name location). The text is bigger there - can the displayed name font / font size be changed / increased?

Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

stevecon said:


> Ok - the naming did work for me. Thanks for the info. I thought I had seen the name displayed where the VERSION information is shown - directly above the ip address (the name location). The text is bigger there - can the displayed name font / font size be changed / increased?
> 
> Thanks!


The older versions of TWP did not use the hostname variable, so a manual change was necesary and most people used the part where the version is. If you want to change that, you can edit the file and manually change it to whatever you want. I believe it is in the load.tcl file now. However if you update TWP, your change will be erased. I am not sure if the font size can be changed to make it easier to read since it is pretty small. Hopefully, BTUx9 will respond to that.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry, I haven't been working with v1.3 so I don't have the exact position... the line to change is in libs/html.itcl, proc html_start, about halfway down, just before a big comment "HACK 060703:"

Hope that helps.

p.s. remember that changes WILL be overwritten the next time you update


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

My v 1.3 has died one time, I just manually restarted twp and all has been fine


----------

